# Curious? How many reach 100 push-ups?



## still learning (Feb 18, 2008)

Hello,  How many are still following the training plan....?

Hope many of you did  give up?  Be honest...!

Where do I stand?  I can crank out only up to the 70's....yes I did not follow thru the plan either...started to intense my over all training.

Please lets us know your sucess's.....

Aloha, (maybe by next christmas? ...na..?


----------



## Drac (Feb 18, 2008)

Q. How many reach 100 push-ups?
A. Not even in my youth..


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 18, 2008)

What training plan are we referring to?

I can do it all in one clip....but it is painful and I need some rests (straight arms, bent back).  In 20 push up increments with a few seconds rest is no sweat at all.  Most of that is the result of being in the military though.


----------



## fireman00 (Feb 18, 2008)

Not straight through.... 3 sets of 33 with a 30 second break in between.


----------



## newGuy12 (Feb 19, 2008)

still learning said:


> Hello,  How many are still following the training plan....?
> Hope many of you did  give up?  Be honest...!



Its true.  I gave up.  If I resume, I will post about it, though.


----------



## Whitebelt (Feb 19, 2008)

:supcool:How many hundreds do you want?





...





And in how many weeks?


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 19, 2008)

Push ups what push ups, now if you are talking about those you get off the ice cream truck, I can only get though about five and then freezer brain sets in.


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 19, 2008)

Can't do much more than about 15 to 20 at a time to much pain in my back.


----------



## The Master (Feb 19, 2008)

I do, each and every day. It is a simple matter really. Simply start at 100 and count in reverse.


----------



## Sanchin-J (Feb 19, 2008)

I've been able to do over a hundred pushups (in my youth and while in the Army) but then again, you find yourself highly motivated in basic training hehe. Before I went in I may have been able to do 30 or 40 without too much trouble but at this point in my life I can only do about 30, granted I am as out of shape as you can practically get.


----------



## still learning (Feb 19, 2008)

Hello, Before Christmas time? ...Newguy12 posted a really good plan on reaching 100 push-ups.   Since then we did not see anyone post their results?

Masahiko Kimura (the Judo God) did 900 push-ups a day...was consider unbeatable in JUDO pre-world war years.

Hope NO one give up?   just need to follow the plan.....STAY WITH IT!

We also found doing 100 + jumbing jacks is a great work out! (try it everyday)

One of the things about martial arts is not just the techniques that needs to be learn?

Is the physcial fittness is the BIGGEST KEY!  ....to a successful career!

Aloha ( NOT quite fit yet...) ....


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 19, 2008)

SL you are right about the physical fitness if you are into that, there are alot of people teaching and doing MA and they are not in the greatest shape. Just my observation.


----------



## newGuy12 (Feb 19, 2008)

still learning said:


> Hope NO one give up?   just need to follow the plan.....STAY WITH IT!


That's right.  Okay, here we go then.  I'll start again.  I have been going to the weight lifting gym once per week and practicing TKD twice per week.  I will need more now.  I'll just have to make the time.  

That's right.  Aloha to Still Learning!  Don't fall off of the surf board, the sharks might be HUNGRY!  Hahahaha!


----------



## HelloKitty (Feb 20, 2008)

Drac said:


> Q. How many reach 100 push-ups?
> A. Not even in my youth..


 
LOL

I'm going there! (or at least trying )


----------



## Balrog (Feb 20, 2008)

I can do maybe two.  Then I have to stop if I want to be able to use my hands for the rest of the day.

I have rheumatoid arthritis.  Pushups are torture.


----------



## Lorak (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't want to sound like an infomercial.
But I am sure you have all seen the "perfect pushup" device on TV.
I picked one up a few weeks ago at walmat for like $20 and it has helped me a lot.


The turning motion mimics how you would throw a traditional punch in Karate.

Main reason I picked it up was I have a bad right wrist and regular pushups kills my wrist with them on the floor flat, and knuckle pushups( well my wrist aren't strong enough for a lot of them yet).

Anyway I have increased my pushup total quite a bit, and its even made the knuckle pushups easier when I am in class.

*Disclaimer:
I honestly don't think this is really super better than normal pushups or using pushup stands. But it really does make pushups a lot easier on my wrist for everyday use


----------



## Laurentkd (Feb 20, 2008)

Lorak said:


> Don't want to sound like an infomercial.
> But I am sure you have all seen the "perfect pushup" device on TV.
> I picked one up a few weeks ago at walmat for like $20 and it has helped me a lot.
> 
> ...


 

My brother got a pair of these for christmas and they make it hard to do pushups!! I am sure that consistant training on these would greatly improve your push up power!


----------



## Lorak (Feb 20, 2008)

Laurentkd said:


> My brother got a pair of these for christmas and they make it hard to do pushups!! I am sure that consistant training on these would greatly improve your push up power!


 
LOL,
I will say that I am feeling pushups in muscles that I haven't felt in pushups before. As far as pushups go, when I started using these... it was a very humbling experience.


----------



## still learning (Feb 21, 2008)

Hello, We have two pairs of "perfect push-ups" ....different muscles are use plus the gripping the handles puts more stress on the  arms.

We bought it to class one day and we were surprise how many students struggle to do 20 +.   Only one girl like using them.

Any physcial excercise requires a daily dose to keep up and increase the amount and muscles sizes.....IF ONLY THERE WAS AN EASIER WAY!

There is NO easy way....just the Do everyday way! and NO short cuts works either...I tried taking one day? ...kidding here..

Aloha, (everythings starts with the first one....ends when you cannot do one more...)


----------



## gkygrl (Feb 27, 2008)

When I was an Army MP at 18 years old -- I could do 100 push-ups in 2 minutes (unmodified regular pushups).  The motivation:  maxing out my PT Test and getting a 3-day leave!  Woo Hoo!

Now, I'd be lucky to eek out 10 of them.  But it is something I will have to work on. ;-)


----------



## ktaylor75 (Feb 27, 2008)

When I first started in martial arts training, I could barely eek out 20 "girl" push-ups.  After 5 months of Kenpo, cardio kickboxing, and going to the gym, I can now do 21 military style push-ups in 30 secs.  Will I ever be able to do 100 continuous push-ups? Probably not, but that's okay with me, kudos to those who can.


----------



## still learning (Feb 27, 2008)

ktaylor75 said:


> When I first started in martial arts training, I could barely eek out 20 "girl" push-ups. After 5 months of Kenpo, cardio kickboxing, and going to the gym, I can now do 21 military style push-ups in 30 secs. Will I ever be able to do 100 continuous push-ups? Probably not, but that's okay with me, kudos to those who can.


 
Hello, Everyone can do 100 push-ups or more....just learning and do the right methods is all it takes!

start with the 20 first, wait one minute and then do another 15, wait one minute do another 15, then 10 and last set go for it...everyday...than build up to 25 and do the same thing again...try it for a month....BET you will do 100 push-up in a few weeks? 

Aloha


----------



## Fabio (Feb 27, 2008)

Where is this plan posted at?


----------



## Topeng (Feb 28, 2008)

When in the military I could crank out 100 pushups in 2 minutes. For training I did as many as I could in one set, 3 to 4 times a day. I did this for a few months and then tried a different technique which worked equally as well.
If you have about 45 min of uninterrupted time you can dedicate, try this. Do as many as you can. Take a break at least 30 seconds but no more than 2 minutes. Do it again. Repeat until your 45min is up. Someone I served with turned me onto this technique and it worked. There's something about not going over 2 minutes rest but I honestly can't remember the reasoning. 
I did these exercises 4 days a week and was doing 100 in 2 to 3 months. Before starting, I was only able to do 30.
Also, benchpressing helped in my pushup ability.
Oh yeah - STRETCH.


----------



## still learning (Feb 28, 2008)

Fabio said:


> Where is this plan posted at?


 
Hello,  http://100pushups.info/     Tried this site?  ....Aloha


----------



## Fabio (Feb 29, 2008)

Alright... I'm at 60 right now, I'll try to follow the program and see how long it will take me to reach 100. I'll be sure to post about it when it happens.


----------



## still learning (Mar 2, 2008)

Fabio said:


> Alright... I'm at 60 right now, I'll try to follow the program and see how long it will take me to reach 100. I'll be sure to post about it when it happens.


 
Hello, Everything starts at one.....or the first step to a long journery.

Best of luck to you.....Aloha


----------



## ktaylor75 (Mar 3, 2008)

still learning said:


> Hello,  http://100pushups.info/     Tried this site?  ....Aloha



Thanks for posting the site.


----------



## akskarate1 (Mar 3, 2008)

Every day. I do diamond push ups one day then regular push ups the other with my youngest son on my back hes 54 lbs.


----------

